# Worms?



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I have not had any fecals done on my frogs (mainly because I can never find their crap in time). But yesterday one of them crapped on the glass while climbing the side of the tank. I forgot about it, until this morning, when it was still there. I was going to collect the feces in a film canister to send to Dr. Frye, then I noticed a white wormlike thing oozing around the crap. It was about 2 mm long by 1/2 mm wide. I only saw one, and I'm not sure if it came from the poop or oozed up from the soil to get to it (though it's at least 5" above the water area). Does this sound like my frogs have worms? What could it be?


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

That worm sounds like one of those grindal worms. They come from the soil and are good for the viv.


----------

